# Decathlon B'TWIN Hoptown 320 Folding Bike



## Julia9054 (7 Jan 2017)

Thinking of buying a cheap folder for occasional trips around York. Looks good value for £179. Anyone got one? What are they like?


----------



## SpuddyJones (7 Jan 2017)

I've been looking at these too so will be interested to see if anyone has owned one.

Edit: Just seen this https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/decathlon-or-other-cheaper-folders.117328/


----------



## Julia9054 (7 Jan 2017)

Thanks @SpuddyJones . Have just read through the thread and it seems to get good reviews. I am potentially looking at a lot of hospital appointments and thought that using park and ride and cycling the 2.5 miles to the hospital might be a good option for keeping me sane!


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Jan 2017)

The hinges are a bit flexible, cornering can be 'interesting' but if you want a budget folder, they are pretty good.


----------



## e-rider (7 Jan 2017)

I'm looking at buying a folder but my budget is around £500 so I haven't considered a BTWIN. I note though tha the cost is £180 - during my search I've seen many bikes from Dahon and Tern at just over £300 on Jan sale right now - I'm thinking that could be £120 extra well spent?


----------



## chriscross1966 (8 Jan 2017)

There's a guy who uses the same bus route as me with a BTWIN who I see if I catch a slightly earlier bus than usual. We get off at the same stop so I get to see him unfold it... If I wait a while... It's very clumsy when folded cos nothing locks it shut. His POV is that if it lasts him 2 years he'll have saved up enough for a decent S/H Brompton...


----------



## kingrollo (12 Feb 2017)

I just brought a tern link n8 - it cost me just over £400 from evans. After about 30 minutes practice I am folding/unfolding in around 30 seconds. I work at hospital and the parking and traffic close to hospital is a nightmare. I plan on parking up about 10 minutrs cycle ride away.
The term IMO wouldn't be good to hump on a bus - but it fits in the boot of the car which is all i need. 20" wheels make for quite a swift ride. 
Money spent IMO depends on how often you are folding. If youre humping the thing on and off buses it would have to be a brompton - as folding/unfolding is what they do best.


----------



## mjr (12 Feb 2017)

chriscross1966 said:


> There's a guy who uses the same bus route as me with a BTWIN


Any idea which one? There have been a few with quite different designs - I assume different makers behind a rebranding.



chriscross1966 said:


> It's very clumsy when folded cos nothing locks it shut


Really? Usually there's some strap or hook supplied with designs that don't lock shut, but of course few people actually use that in practice and rely on picking it up or pushing it in carefully so that it doesn't flap open.


----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2017)

Isn't the hoptown essentially a rebranded Dahon Express?


----------



## mjr (12 Feb 2017)

Drago said:


> Isn't the hoptown essentially a rebranded Dahon Express?


Got pics? The Hoptown 300 does look most a Dahon, but I've not seen anything exactly like it and the Express I found seemed to be from the late 1990s, so I'd be surprised.


----------



## Drago (12 Feb 2017)

I don't I'm afraid. When I could be bothered to work for a living a colleague bought a Hoptown and I recall them saying about the Dahon.


----------



## MarkF (12 Feb 2017)

Is this a new bike or a re-named model?

My exerience of B'Twin's is limited to Spain, that's because every bike hire place is full of them (good sign?) and nowadays I don't even bother taking a bike unless it's for a 2 week+ long jaunt. I hired something very similar in Valencia last year, to me it looks the same bike, but it wasn't called Hoptown. It was lighter than my Dahon 7 and flexed more, but I used it every day for a week, upwards of 50 miles some days and without any issues, never once wishing that I was on a "better" folder, it's hard to believe you can buy such a thing for a measly £129!


----------



## chriscross1966 (13 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Got pics? The Hoptown 300 does look most a Dahon, but I've not seen anything exactly like it and the Express I found seemed to be from the late 1990s, so I'd be surprised.


I wouldn't be, Dahon has previous form for badge-engineering obsolete models out on other company names, problem is the tooling will be getting old and its been taken to the cheapest place they can find to build it...


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Feb 2017)

I've got one - bought it from @User of this parish. It's a perfectly good budget folder, with 6 gears and brakes that work OK.
In terms of folded size it's no Brompton, but it's fine for short rides.


----------



## Sara_H (21 Feb 2017)

We have an old Hoptown which is a rebadged Dahon. It's been ok, but it folds up big, OH has been refused entry on to the bus with it a couple of times. It seems to require a lot of maintenance. 
I wouldn't buy another one, but it hasn't been the worst bike ever.


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2017)

Sara_H said:


> OH has been refused entry on to the bus with it a couple of times.


For what reason? Covered folding bicycles are meant to be carried by all major bus operators these days.  

(Stagecoach conditions of carriage: "Folding bicycles, safely and securely stowed in the designated luggage area in a suitable bag or box, may be carried on all vehicles", First Bus conditions of travel: "Folding bicycles are permitted on board our buses, provided that they are stowed safely and that they do not block the aisles or access to seats.")


----------



## Sara_H (21 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> For what reason? Covered folding bicycles are meant to be carried by all major bus operators these days.
> 
> (Stagecoach conditions of carriage: "Folding bicycles, safely and securely stowed in the designated luggage area in a suitable bag or box, may be carried on all vehicles", First Bus conditions of travel: "Folding bicycles are permitted on board our buses, provided that they are stowed safely and that they do not block the aisles or access to seats.")


Random driver took it upon himself to object. He complained the second time ad keeps a copy of the reply from the company on his phone to show drivers.


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2017)

Sara_H said:


> Random driver took it upon himself to object. He complained the second time ad keeps a copy of the reply from the company on his phone to show drivers.


 I've started a page of links for the fens bus companies at http://www.klwnbug.co.uk/about/bikes-on-buses/ but this shoot really shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> For what reason? Covered folding bicycles are meant to be carried by all major bus operators these days.


TFL rules are "Folded bikes are accepted at the driver's discretion."

Which I met once, bizarrely. Got a lecture from the driver as I paid my fare about how she didn't have to let me on. Told me she was doing me a favour, and told me if there were push chairs on board, she wouldn't have let me on board. I have no idea why she said it. I shrugged my shoulders, and placed my bike on the waist height baggage area and not in the wheel chair pushchair area at all.


----------



## clockworksimon (12 Mar 2017)

After quite a lot of research I decided to get a Btwin Hoptown 300 which is Decathlon's most basic at £130. Main differences from the 320 are that it is £50 cheaper, single speed and doesn't have mudguards or folding pedals. Everything else is the same and overall the 300 is a bit lighter thanks to having fewer bits. 

Ideally I would have got a Brompton but cannot justify the cost. Wanted a simple bike to store in my car boot and use for mixed mode commuting and getting into town centres, hospitals etc without paying for car parks. Also thought it might be useful to explore places on, particularly where it is OTT to take a proper bike and activities may require it to be locked outdoors.

Have used 4 times now. Everything works as it should and it seems a fine ride. Comments about poor ride and Flexy hinges not borne out by evidence of use, including up and down short steep climbs and sections of the transpennine trail. The fold isn't the neatest as there is nothing to stop the bars swinging about. Not a great problem and I will devise something soon using bungy, Velcro or a toe clip strap. I am loading it into the car leaving the seat post raised. It is quick to fold and unfold and locks together firmly with no play in the joints. It wheels along fine when folded with the seat post still up. May be useful when changing trains? It comes with basic front and rear lights and a bell. I am using the seat post a couple of cm beyond the limit markings. Plenty of tube remains in the frame but ideally the post needs to be 10cm longer. may replace at some point but happy with the setup for now.

Due to its non flashy appearance and low cost I will have little hesitation in locking it up outside when in town rather than having to take indoors. Happy to use a wire lock than heave around a U lock.

The 300 has all the frame bosses and hanger for gears. The hub is the same as the 6 speed but has a single cog freewheel. I may convert to six speed at some point as I have all the bits spare from converting an old road bike to single speed a while back. 

For its intended purpose I am really pleased with it.

Thought I would post this as other threads by people seeking advice about cheaper folders often diverge from the original questions.


----------



## chriscross1966 (14 Mar 2017)

Mudguards are a must for commuting in this country, way more important than gears if your commute is flat.


----------



## clockworksimon (22 Mar 2017)

Update on the Hoptown 300 after a couple of weeks use. Have changed the chainset for an old Sugino MTB set with a 48t ring. Increased the gearing from 51 inches to 56 inches. This is still leisurely but much better. Replaced pedals with better ones from old spare bits box. Have fitted bar ends. Seatpost was slipping so have reversed the clamp which now grips tighter and has sorted. 
Have ridden the bike most days now for up to 5 mile leisurely rides around town using cycle paths and quieter routes. Plenty of uneven surfaces and some hilly bits. The frame doesn't flex but if you pull the bars strongly going uphill the long stem fitting flexes a bit. Overall the ride feels good and I am very happy with the bike. Great value especially if you can tweek it a bit without buying lots of new bits.


----------



## clockworksimon (4 May 2017)

Further update on my modified Hoptown 300.

Now has a 52t Ofmega chainset, Shimano 600 derallieur, 13 - 24t 6 speed freewheel, old Shimano friction thumbshifter, Shimano V brakes. Gear inches now 40 to 75inches which cover most needs. Fitted non-QR seat bolt to completely fix slipping seat post and risk of theft/mischief.

Due to continued back problems am using this as my preferred bike and now using for my local 25mile circuit plus mixed car/bike commuting.

The ride is fine and the frame plenty stiff. Rides up steepish local climbs (Harthill) and fast downhills comfortably. Have to remember not to haul hard on the bars due to flex in the long stem setup. 

Next upgrade is likely to be for better tyres as the back one is wearing quite fast.

In summary - love the bike, particularly now it is higher spec and tuned for my personal foibles. If you can't be bothered with the fettling and don't have lots of spare components consider getting one of the higher spec models. They now have new aluminum frame models.

Still want a Brompton but for what I am doing, my modified Hoptown is probably better, although please don't say this to my wife!


----------



## TheDoctor (4 May 2017)

They're good bikes. They don't fold as small as the Brompton (what does?) but they're a lot, lot cheaper.
If I didn't have a Brommie I'd have happily used the Hoptown for my Provence tour.


----------



## Julia9054 (27 May 2017)

So having not quite been able to shake the idea of wanting a folding bike, I have spent today in York looking at them. Firstly, I got Evans to get in a Dahon for me to have a look at. Did not like it at all - cumbersome and heavy and not impressed with the large size when folded - something I did not really appreciate until I saw it in the flesh. You definitely could not get two into the boot of our Golf.
Went down to Cycle Heaven and had a very knowledgeable talk through the benefits of a Brompton by the shop owner. Tried one out whizzing it around York station car park and found it hugely fun to ride. So I have now gone from "I might buy a cheap folder from Decathlon" to "I want a Brompton"!
Now having the how much would I use it conversation with myself to justify the expense!


----------



## TheDoctor (27 May 2017)

You'll be looking for reasons to use it IME.
Here's mine part-way up Mont Ventoux. As you do...


----------



## reppans (28 May 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> ... So I have now gone from "I might buy a cheap folder from Decathlon" to "I want a Brompton"!
> Now having the how much would I use it conversation with myself to justify the expense!



Went a similar thought process last year, and I've owned Dahon folders since '91. I found I used the Brompton far more than anticipated - but of course only after owning it for a while, learning how convenient and versatile it really is, and modifying it for my body and riding style. So, probably like many folks here, I went from 'will this be worth it?' to 'it's the first, maybe only, bike I'd replace.'


----------



## Pale Rider (29 May 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> Now having the how much would I use it conversation with myself to justify the expense!



You won't truly know that unless you get one.

But I know you to be strong cyclist capable of banging out decent distances, so you are certainly capable of doing a Brompton justice.

You mention in another thread about joining Nick's Scarborough ride for part of the way.

If you are car or train assisted for that one, a Brompton would be just the job.

It could also be your full time commuter, enabling you to prune the rest of the fleet.

I reckon you would get good use from a Brompton, but it's also worth bearing in mind it's the only bicycle that has a decent secondhand value, so if it doesn't work out, you could sell it without taking too much of a financial hit.


----------



## AndyBa (23 Oct 2017)

I bought a second-hand as new Hoptown 320, (this was after buying and immediately selling an ali framed foldingbikes4u which was too small and flexed!)
I did a mile commute in town today on the 320 and was pleasantly surprised, no noticeable frame flexing, stable and manoeuvrable. The brakes feel slightly spongy compared with my old Rockrider 5.2 MTB. Not sure if that is due to a combination of plastic brake levers and formed steel side-pull brakes. I see I can replace both with ali ones quite cheaply from Decathlon. I will also change the brake blocks for "red" wet weather ones too and add the LED lights I bought from Aldi the other week. So with these "extras" I'll be up to the price of a new one, but factoring in that I bought it locally there were no additional costs for collection I'm quite happy..
Just need to work out my route for a regular commute.
_Added:
I did mean to add that there are a couple of climbs back home from where I work. The plan is to travel a mile from home, park up on a side street with plenty of spaces and commute along the flatter route to work, hopefully this means I don't lose any advantage in time saved on the bike spent showering again...and getting a bit fitter to boot!_


----------



## bonzobanana (25 Oct 2017)

I've seen a few cheap Hoptown's although mainly the single speed Hoptown 300 which I guess had buyer remorse when they encountered a few hills. The bikes have now been rebranded 'Tilt' instead of Hoptown at Decathlon but appear the same. The thread on hotukdeals about the bike seem to indicate quite a few quality issues but at a sub £200 price point I doubt many folding bikes would be that good. It seems a minefield of low end components, low weight limits and poor assembly. My favourite budget folder at the moment is the Greenway folding bike but that is £215. I bought a cheap bicycles4u Paris Explorer off ebay for £30. Very impressed with the bike which retailed originally at £190 I think. It's better than most folding bikes I see for less than £500 and has a really nice lacquered aluminium finish. Also strong to with double wall wheels and a decent 115/120kg weight capacity. Bikes are one of those rare things when sometimes the older models are better than the new especially at the budget price level. Seems as the pound drops in value many bikes are getting inferior components rather than increase their retail price.


----------



## bonzobanana (25 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5013029, member: 45"]The Decathlon Tilt is a different frame to the older Hoptown folder that some of us have owned. There are over a thousand reviews, positive and negative, on the Decathlon website, from people who have ridden and owned them. Overall they're rated as good vfm.[/QUOTE]


Tilt 100 looks the same to me as the Hoptown 300. Just looks like a rebranding exercise.

Even the link has the old Hoptown 300 name in it even if the page has 'Tilt 100' as model name.

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/hoptown-300-folding-bike-grey-id_8352595.html


----------



## bonzobanana (25 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5013565, member: 45"]I said the older Hoptown, not the last one.[/QUOTE]

The current Hoptown's 300 and 320 have been around a while and its those I'm referring to. I wouldn't obviously have been referring to any obsolete models as that would be pretty stupid to rebrand models they no longer sell!


----------



## bonzobanana (30 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5014105, member: 45"]I wasn't quoting you. If you read the thread you'll see that several people were discussing the older Hoptown bikes, that some of us have owned.[/QUOTE]

I posted a factual comment that Decathlon were rebranding these Hoptown's as Tilt models which may be useful when people are looking for these Hoptown models or are interested in the quality of the Tilt models. Just so they understand the connection.


----------



## Bollo (30 Oct 2017)

*Mod Note*

Tempers are getting frayed. Please stick to the topic and drop the bickering. Thanks.


----------



## chriscross1966 (4 Nov 2017)

Bollo said:


> *Mod Note*
> 
> Tempers are getting frayed. Please stick to the topic and drop the bickering. Thanks.


Or even drop the Bickertons?


----------

